# The island of Lombok, Indonesia



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lombok is an island in West Nusa Tenggara (Nusa Tenggara Barat or NTB) province, Indonesia. It forms part of the chain of the Lesser Sunda Islands, with the Lombok Strait separating it from Bali to the west and the Alas Strait between it and Sumbawa to the east. It is roughly circular, with a "tail" (Sekotong Peninsula) to the southwest, about 70 km across and a total area of about 4,725 km² (1,825 sq mi). The provincial capital and largest city on the island is Mataram. It is somewhat similar in size and density with neighboring Bali and shares some cultural heritage, but is administratively part of NTB along with sparsely populated Sumbawa. It is surrounded by a number of smaller islands locally called Gili.

The island is home to some 3.16 million Indonesians as recorded in the decennial 2010 census, and in 4 regencies along with the provincial capital Mataram.










*Demography*:

The island's inhabitants are 85% Sasak whose origins are thought to have migrated from Java in the first millennium BC Other residents include an estimated 10–15% Balinese, with the small remainder being Tionghoa-peranakan, Javanese, Sumbawanese and Arab Indonesians.

The Sasak population are culturally and linguistically closely related to the Balinese, but unlike the Hindu Balinese, the majority are Muslim and the landscape is punctuated with mosques and minarets. Islamic traditions and holidays influence the Island's daily activities.

In 2008 the Island of Lombok had 866,838 households and an average of 3.635 persons per household.

The 2010 census recorded a population of 4,496,855 people[3] in the province of NTB, of which 70.42% reside on Lombok, giving it a population of 3,166,685


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*The capital, Mataram*























































by: ace4 on imageshack.us









Lombok-Mataram (146) by jbeaulieu, on flckr









Lombok-Mataram (59) by jbeaulieu, on flckr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Namada Park by mosesharold, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bicycle Rally by D-Stanley, on flickr









Chinese Temple by D-Stanley, on flickr









Traffic in Ampenan Lombok by D-Stanley, on flickr









Mosque, Pura Lingsar, Mataram, Lombok by Greenway, on flickr









Mosque, Pura Lingsar, Mataram, Lombok by Greenway, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorting Fish by D-Stanley, on flickr









Woman Cooking by D-Stanley, on flickr









Beach Street by D-Stanley, on flickr









Local Fishing Boats by D-Stanley, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

#
Boats on the Beach by D-Stanley, on flickr









malimbu lombok by Adhy Prasetyo, on flickr









Lombok_4841 by sbmueller, on flickr









Lombok beach









Lombok beach


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lombok_4859 by sbamueller, on flickr









Lombok_4859 by sbamueller, on flickr









Lombok_4859 by sbamueller, on flickr









lombok by leo, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

lombok ferrari by PacificKlaus









gili air weather by PacificKlaus









Mount Rinjani Sunset by PacificKlaus









Mount Rinjani Sunset by PacificKlaus


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

lombok pottery village by bart speelman, on flickr









lombok pottery by bart speelman, on flickr









lombok pottery by bart speelman, on flickr









lombok pottery village by bart speelman, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mataram, Lombok by bart speelman, on flickr









Gili Meno, Lombok by bart speelman, on flickr









Gili Meno, Lombok by bart speelman, on flickr









Gili Trawangan by bart speelman, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Gili Trawangan by bart speelman, on flickr









Gili Trawangan by bart speelman, on flickr









Gili Trawangan by bart speelman, on flickr









Gili Trawangan by bart speelman, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lombok, Indonesia by mosesharold, on flickr









Lombok, Indonesia by mosesharold, on flickr









Lombok, Indonesia by mosesharold, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Pura Dan Kemaliq Lingsar by mosesharold, on flickr









Pura Dan Kemaliq Lingsar by mosesharold, on flickr









Pura Dan Kemaliq Lingsar by mosesharold, on flickr









Pura Dan Kemaliq Lingsar by mosesharold, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Indonesia Lombok by Jim Delcid, on flickr









Indonesia Lombok by Jim Delcid, on flickr









Indonesia Lombok by Jim Delcid, on flickr









Mataram, Lombok by Dreamers of Dreams, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Market in Mataram, Lombok by Dreamers of Dreams, on flickr









Indonesia Lombok by Jim Delcid, on flickr









Lombok-Mataram (109) by jbeaulieu, on flickr









Lombok-Mataram (156) by jbeaulieu, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

In the local market by Marina & Enrique, on flickr









Mataram, Market by Christian Helbing, on flickr









Mataram, Market by Christian Helbing, on flickr









Mataram, birds by Christian Helbing, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cidomo by dikDesign, on flickr









Pasar Cakra, Mataram by Made Dharma, on flickr









Gili Trawangan, Mataram by Made Dharma, on flickr









Gili Trawangan, Mataram by Made Dharma, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Gili Trawangan, Mataram by Made Dharma, on flickr









Gili Trawangan, Mataram by Made Dharma, on flickr









Gili Trawangan, Mataram by Made Dharma, on flickr









Gili Trawangan, Mataram by Made Dharma, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Gili Trawangan, Mataram by Made Dharma, on flickr









Gili Trawangan, Mataram by Made Dharma, on flickr









Gili Trawangan, Mataram by Made Dharma, on flickr









Gili Air diving - 74









Gili Air diving - 40


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

The airport of Lombok (LOMBOK INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT)









@Lombok International Airport BY Dina Maulinda II, on flickr









Lombok International Airport by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on flickr









Honeymoon Selection by gdaymateowyagoin, on flickr









Honeymoon Selection by gdaymateowyagoin, on flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos guys


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ thank you for checking this thread out 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maxgerma/9374780517









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/11345405933









https://www.flickr.com/photos/afwan_aliyah_yusran/13512672674









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5669660245


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/eajordan/4434403673









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kinderoase/13515790374#









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9157691527









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sakharnair/8456923373


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome and thanks


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9088374806









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bear_creek_photos/8657177381









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/11349578594









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/11345343036


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/83072180[email protected]/10364072234









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10364078756









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gianniparola/10827177393









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bosforo65/10823435936


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9158285676









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9156059991#









https://www.flickr.com/photos/2stanley/3789283857









https://www.flickr.com/photos/2stanley/3790119268









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tjetjep/5574911409


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/11336297043









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13812717883









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/11323277223









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trubavink/10957406796


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kajisagook/8631385214#









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trubavink/10957536253









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trubavink/10957524644









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/11336162965


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/11351953815









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/11352016986









https://www.flickr.com/photos/123_456/8086169491









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8616192206


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Gili Air*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9688588031









https://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfishery/6050862997









https://www.flickr.com/photos/uketeecee/9389744191


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Gili Meno, Lombok*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stefan_heinrich/3948661152









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stefan_heinrich/3792631420









https://www.flickr.com/photos/loic80l/5190993393


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Gili Trawangan, Lombok*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgeddes/7849044200









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgeddes/7849125964









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dannyfoster/14581501874


----------



## lakadpilipinas (Jan 20, 2014)

Sasak Village Sade Tour Lombok


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Lombok, The Heaven of Beaches in The World


Beach Lombok In indonesia by Natural Beauty, on Flickr


Lombok, Indonesia by PNaomi, on Flickr


Lombok Giri Trawanga by Ah Wei, on Flickr


Lombok Giri Trawanga by Ah Wei, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

, on Flickr

, on Flickr


Gili Trawangan by This Old World, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

, on Flickr

, on Flickr


Gili Trawangan by This Old World, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Gili Trawangan, Lombok (20 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Gili Trawangan, Lombok (20 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Gili Trawangan, Lombok (20 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Gili Trawangan, Lombok (20 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Gili Trawangan, Lombok (20 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Ombak Sunset Hotel. Gili Trawangan, Lombok (20 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Gili Trawangan, Lombok (20 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Quail. Gili Trawangan, Lombok (20 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Quail. Gili Trawangan, Lombok (20 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Gili Trawangan, Lombok (20 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Reading. Gili Trawangan, Lombok (20 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Sunrise. Gili Trawangan, Lombok (21 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Gili Meno. Lombok (21 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Gili Trawangan, Lombok (21 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

Gili Trawangan, Lombok (21 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

Last post from the same source:


Gili Meno. Lombok (21 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


Diana. Gili Meno, Lombok (21 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


Diana. Gili Meno, Lombok (21 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


Gili Meno. Lombok (21 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


Gili Air. Lombok (21 Jun 2014) by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


----------

